# MBGFC "Blue Marlana" report



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

This is the report written by Dave Disanto. His computer and the forum weren't agreeing.........so I copied and pasted for him. 

Well, it was good to get back on the water after a very long salt-free hiatus! We fished once or twice last year, and this was our first trip of 2011. It felt great to round up the crew: Dave Woodley, Marlana, Wes Sherouse and Keith Johnson and head south. 

We left OB around 9 or so, and putted all night down to the steps. Found a great rip at sun up in brown-on-green water that produced no fish, and was quite lifeless. Continued down to the double nipple where we found beautiful blue water and scattered weeds. Worked that area a bit, but decided to head further south to get away from all the boats that showed up. 

We ended up spending most of Saturday close to the W Fla slope. We caught a bunch of dolphin and wahoo, but nothing over mid 30's. sat night we paddled up to the squiggles, and worked there to the nipple on Sunday. The water turned pretty green, but there were areas holding scattered grass and a lot of bait.


We found a few nice fish on a small log, but they were not interested in our trolled baits. Decided to ease on up and try to get them interested in something else. Wes did a fine job of picking out the biggest fish, while the crew assisted in landing what turned out to be the biggest cow dolphin I have ever seen. We actually did not realize the weight of this fish until we put the boga to her later on. It weighed close to 50# on the boga, so we decided to head in a little early to the weigh docks. Then it was a long wait and see in the slip across from the weigh docks. 

Turned out this was a good idea. The fish took first place in the Mahi division, and scored us a little fuel $. We had a blast, and look forward to the next trip. Hopefully, we will see some of you out there, as it has been way too long. 

Hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Pretty work. That is a massive cow... biggest I've seen! Did anyone get down to the independace hub? It looked pretty impressive on the sat. shots. Wish we had the range to get there.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job fellas. Really surprised not to see Marlana's name at the top of that leader board! That mahi is a stud!

Bob


----------



## missprint (Oct 4, 2007)

We went to indepence hub saturday morning and it was dead so we left there around 10 am but heard it got better that afternoon. When i say dead we could find bait and saw zero tuna busting


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We had a similar experience with dolphin not hitting our trolled baits, we passed a few logs and could see the dolphin but they would not touch our lures, I was not prepared to cast to them so we missed out, hat goes off to you guys for being prepared and capitalizing (pun intended!) on the dolphin!

Robert


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Holy Cow, That away boys. Interesting to see a big girl win the Dolphin division.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Had a great time fishing with you guys/gal!!! Still riding the high!! 

Wes...I hope you'll be able to buy some gas-x with some of your tourney winnings...I think I've got permanent lung damage.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Good to be back on the water. Thanks to MBGFC and to my crew. Always something new to be seen and learned. See you all in a few weeks.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

TCAT said:


> Had a great time fishing with you guys/gal!!! Still riding the high!!
> 
> Wes...I hope you'll be able to buy some gas-x with some of your tourney winnings...I think I've got permanent lung damage.


 
probably has to do with those ribs! Hey could you add that pic of me and woodly on the bow in this thread..............it is a gooooood pic of him :whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

This was a snapshot from some of the video I took so it's not that clear but possibly clear enough:whistling:


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Money shot.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Pics. Congrats on the winning fish!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT to see BIG fishing reports again...

Jim


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

nice job Dave!


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty work guys!


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

Great job Wes,I'm glad to see it paid off.


----------



## mickeyj (May 16, 2008)

Biggest cow I've seen before. Congrats again on 1st place Wes!

MJ


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Wes,

Dave Woodley once told me about a big Blue on the bait and somebody hitting "freespool" with no thumb on the spool for a drop back.

That wouldn't be anybody you would know would it?

GREAT job THIS time though...

Jim


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

jim t said:


> Wes,
> 
> Dave Woodley once told me about a big Blue on the bait and somebody hitting "freespool" with no thumb on the spool for a drop back.
> 
> ...


Hey Jim
Although I am sure Woodley would love to get me back for that pic posted by Keith, I can honestly say that was not me. I am not sure that has ever happened to me or on the boat when I was there. Now, We did have a very unfortunate incident last year when someone was letting the lure out to set the spread, a wahoo hit during the lure drifting back, birdnested the line and a thumb got caught up in the line...........they had to have some minor hand surgery to reattach some skin. But honestly, not bragging here, I feel very fortunate to fish with Disanto, Woodley, Marlana and Keith. They are a great crew of people to work with and although mistakes happen, they are kinda few and far between when the fish gets up. Have a good day!

ps. and btw........this fish was caught on spinning tackle


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

jim t said:


> Wes,
> 
> Dave Woodley once told me about a big Blue on the bait and somebody hitting "freespool" with no thumb on the spool for a drop back.
> 
> ...


 
I have found out who you are referring too...............and its not me


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

is it time to fish again?


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*What???*

Wes........No turtles??


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

MSYellowfin said:


> We had a similar experience with dolphin not hitting our trolled baits, we passed a few logs and could see the dolphin but they would not touch our lures, I was not prepared to cast to them so we missed out, hat goes off to you guys for being prepared and capitalizing (pun intended!) on the dolphin!
> 
> Robert


Best lesson you could ever learn!!!! ALWAYS have something to cast, we have missed many a big fish not being ready with a pitch. Super nice fish!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

mekell said:


> Wes........No turtles??


what did they do? turn the computers on at the nursing home for you to get on the forum???


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

mekell said:


> Wes........No turtles??


 I don't care who you are, that's funny right there!


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*touchy*



Caspr21 said:


> what did they do? turn the computers on at the nursing home for you to get on the forum???


Finest display of fishing i have ever watched.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

big blue said:


> I don't care who you are, that's funny right there!


They are a sucker for that blue and white Islander..............John and Mike, how many years you been fishing and never caught a huge ocean going sea turtle? Some may call me lucky! :thumbsup:


----------

